# Ephedrine HCL



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just have a quick question about ephedrine HCL.

Does it do anything in fat burning ? I mean does it actually help to burn fat ?

I started cutting last week and I'm not hungry at all (without even taking ephedrine HCL) and just wanted to take something to aid fat loss - does ephedrine do that ? Or does it just kill your hunger ?

Thanks in advance.

Greetings

Xz


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My sister isn't a gym goer but takes eph every day she's lost 2 stone and weighs 9 stone now. She uses it purely because it stops her pigging out it just kerbs your hunger. Burns fat? No


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just have a quick question about ephedrine HCL.
> 
> ...


Eph & Caff with or without Aspirin, blunts appetite, increases fat burning and improves performance

ttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/123236-eca-a-comprehensive-guide/


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> My sister isn't a gym goer but takes eph every day she's lost 2 stone and weighs 9 stone now. She uses it purely because it stops her pigging out it just kerbs your hunger. Burns fat? No


Bingo,

I read somewhere years ago that in some individuals it can lead to a metabolic raise of *up to *5% which really is nothing unless your getting comp ready. Back in the day it used to to increase my cv performance significantly which helped fat burnining but that was an indirect fat burning bonus!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eph will cause a slight increase in body temperature. This will burn calories.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

here are som studies on eca, and ephedrine.

http://examine.com/supplements/ECA/

http://examine.com/supplements/Ephedrine/

on the bottom on the pages you will find links to studies published at pubmed.com


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Ephedrine was a lot stronger years ago than the rubbish out there now !!!!


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Xzavier said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just have a quick question about ephedrine HCL.
> 
> ...


 30mg eph hcl and 200mg caffiene roughly helps burn 100kcal extra depending on your size metabolism etc, some studies also show it helps maintain nitrogen retenetion


----------

